# T. Davies Sandhurst Soda



## kumtow (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi All,
 Well, lets see if I can get this right.  This is one of my favourite bottles.  It is a T. Davies blob top soda fron Sandhurst (now Bendigo) in Victoria.  This bottle was dug in Townsville, Queensland so it is a long way from home.  I hope ya'll jealous.


----------



## kumtow (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey it worked!!!!!![][][][][].   Here is another couple.   The aqua J T shepheard is extremely rare and the blue is one of the most sought after bottles in Australia, although not as rare as the aqua.   Both bottles from my hometown in Geraldton Western Australia.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 23, 2004)

A Davies dumpy dug in Townsville hey,  some people are just too tinny [] , the amount of digging that's gone on in Bendigo with only a few found and someone goes and get's one a few thousand kilometers away [:-] .
 Very nice bottles the three of them (big understatement there for all of you who don't know these bottles [] ).


----------



## baltbottles (Jun 24, 2004)

HI Alan,

 Thoes are some nice torpedose you got there i like that deep blue color. We don't have too many blue sodas from baltimore.

 Chris


----------



## kumtow (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Chris,
 Not too many of them over here either.  There are only six that I know of.  4 from Geradlton WA and 2 from Sydney.  The Sydney ones are small and large from Newling and Walker Parramatta.  The blue Shepheards is the only one with an embossed trademark.   I have the 4 from Geraldton but the Chapman &Joses is repaired.  I'll get the others eventually.[]
 I like the colours of your Baltimore torps, don't get those colours here.  Here is a piccie of the Geraldton torps.[].  Please excuse my gloating, but I can't help it.
 Left is Shepheards, left centre Joses Mineral water, right centre Joses Soda water (very very rare) far right Chapman & Jose (very very rare)


----------



## IRISH (Jun 25, 2004)

Now that's just showing off [:-] [] ,  stunning line up of torps there,  you have made at least one collector jealous.
 Do you have any blue Codd's ?


----------



## kumtow (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi Irish,
 No mate, no blue codds in this little collection[X(].  I wish though.  One day......[]


----------



## Carmo (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi Kumtow
 There has been a few of those Davies Sodas found in Qld. 2 I know of in Brisbane.
 Hey do you know were I can get a CS Yoxall GB from Gero?
 Carmo


----------



## kumtow (Jun 28, 2004)

Hi Carmo,,
 A Yoxall?!  Strewth mate, if you can get one of those you better not buy any lotto tickets for a while because you will have used up all you luck.   I know of two that are not for sale/swap or anyting else for that matter.  I have been trying for some time to get one myself.   Probably coudn't afford it anyway considering the price I paid for a Waltho GB. Good luck.


----------



## kumtow (Jun 28, 2004)

Hi Again Mike (Carmo),,
 If you can find me a Chapman & Jose in good condition, I'll try and find you a Yoxall[]


----------



## old digger (Jun 28, 2004)

Great show, gloat all you want, I sure would!!! Simply beautiful!!!!!


----------



## IRISH (Jun 29, 2004)

Didn't Lancaster auction a C.S. Yoxall ginger beer a while ago ?  I'll see if I can find the catalogue and what it sold for.


----------



## Carmo (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Irish
 I follow Lancasters auctions, I did not see it. Just confirming it is a Yoxall Geraldton CS Giger Beer. I had the chance to buy on at a Perth National in 1979 for $90, I am still kicking myself.
 Carmo


----------



## Carmo (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Kumtow
 I will keep an eye out for a Chapman and Jose.
 Carmo (Mark not Mike)


----------



## kumtow (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi Mark and Irish,
 Sorry about the Mike bit, Mark.  The Yoxall from Geraldton is sometimes confused with the Yonnex which I think is a Sheperton Vic bottle.  I even heard once that the two companies were operated by the same family but I don't know if this is true.  I think the Yoxall GB is the rarest Geraldton GB and as far as I know is followed very closely by the Waltho (small). There are apparently 2 sizes.
 Alan


----------



## IRISH (Jul 1, 2004)

I don't know about Yonnex but there was a Yoxall in Wangaratta and North Fitzroy (had something to do with Moonee Vally Co) who used a range of bottles,  some of them very good ones too.   I know of the Geraldton Yoxall though (wouldn't mind one myself [] ).


----------



## kumtow (Jul 1, 2004)

G'Day Irish,
                  Yeah mate, you, me and a hundred other people.  I would also like a Walter Foreman GB and Codd, small Waltho GB and codd and of course the ever elusive Chapman & Jose blue bomb.   Sigh........[]


----------



## Carmo (Jul 3, 2004)

Hi Kumtow
 Not to mention the two hybrids from Gero?
 Carmo


----------



## kumtow (Jul 4, 2004)

Hi Mark,
 I know of one, Newmarracarra Station Champion Bay (early name for Geraldton) small hybrid.  I know of one complete one found in Cossack and a couple of repaired ones.  I heard a rumour about a Hoskin (I think) hybid from Gero but I have never seen one or a piece of one.  Is this the second one????
 Cheers Alan


----------



## Dirranbandi (Jul 5, 2004)

G'day List

 Just following the discussion on hybrids - being a Queenslander, I have a soft spot (and an empty space on the bottle shelf) for any of the Charters Towers Hybrids - 5 varieties and 3 of them with the "Kangaroo" t/m.

 Cheers,

 Dirranbandi


----------



## kumtow (Jul 5, 2004)

Hi Dirranbandi,
 I know what you mean.   I have two broken Charters Towers hybrids where some enterprising kid made off with the marbles.  Damnit.[X(].   The Newmarracarra hybrids I have seen also experienced the enterprising kid thing.   Sigh.   If only the marbles were oval shaped instead of round maybe these bottles would still be complete.   I have considered getting the CT hybrids proffessionally repaired but I don't know where to send them.   Any ideas?


----------



## Carmo (Jul 6, 2004)

HI Alan
 Yeh its a Martin Hoskin, 13oz, very early variety with a skinny neck.
 carmo


----------



## Gidday (Jul 8, 2004)

I wonder if T Davies was any relation to C Davies?


----------



## Carmo (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey Gidday are you any relation to Hello or maybe Goodbye.


----------



## kumtow (Jul 11, 2004)

Good day, G'Day, Gidday,
 Nice lid [:-], shame about the .........   Oh, never mind.  Just playin' around [].   I have no idea if C & T Davies are related.   Anything is possible I suppose.   Hi Mark, apparently Howyagoin' is related to Hello but Goodbye is no relation at all.  I heard this from an unreliable source (Picture Magazine) so it must be true [].   Sorry, it's a Monday and we all know how Mondays are.  [8D]


----------



## Gidday (Jul 30, 2004)

Carmo, whats happened to your good mate extraterestrial1?


----------



## Carmo (Aug 1, 2004)

Gidday, Gidday
 Thought this isssue was dead, I don't remember saying I knew et, did check it out though, not about to put his name on this open forum, but he does exist and pays good money for Aussie Lids.
 Carmo


----------



## Gidday (Aug 6, 2004)

> I checked out extra-terrestrials feedback, I know someone who sold him an item last year, stay tuned.


 
 Carmo. Just staying tuned. Any update to silence the skeptics??? A new image of this group is golden. Digger "here-say" will never surfice....


----------



## Carmo (Aug 6, 2004)

Update for the SCEPTIC, why don't you try contacting ET and Knightchees via the ebay contact a member and ask them, I will show you how it is done.


----------



## Gidday (Aug 7, 2004)

Please, if you would.....Generous of you to offer an oppertunity of contact!


----------



## Carmo (Aug 7, 2004)

No worries check you email.


----------



## Tandy (May 7, 2005)

Kumtow..............Superb!!


----------



## Willman669 (Aug 6, 2006)

damn im only looking at olf posts but those bottles are incredible


----------



## capsoda (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey Will, Just noticed you signature.[sm=lol.gif]



> haha its alright for me to call you other collectors old i'm only 15


 
 But remember this,"As you are so I once was and as I am you soon shall be."[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif] Dig on bud.....


----------



## deepwoods (Aug 14, 2006)

Beautiful bottles gentlemen! Im almost completely ignorant about Aussie bottles; could someone please give a link where we might view some of "the best of the best" and read some history, background, more about the Aussie bottle scene etc? Thanks.


----------



## Willman669 (Aug 16, 2006)

check out a few of these:
http://www.sli.unimelb.edu.au/scronk/aabw/index.htm
http://www.users.bigpond.com/oz-riley/
http://www.users.bigpond.com/colemanpeter/bottlepage2_001.htm
http://www.geocities.com/cootabottles/?200513

 And theres a collector on this site somewhere that has a link in there signature. I went to that site once and it was a good site with history of the bottles, pics and all the info you need. the only problem is i cant remember who it was.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 16, 2006)

I think they both used to be members of the Kinks but sibling rivalry ousted them.


----------



## deepwoods (Aug 16, 2006)

Willman - Thanks for the links. If I ever move to Australia, I'll probobly have the scratcher and shovel out the first day. Happy hunting and cheers.


----------



## Willman669 (Aug 18, 2006)

i found it it was in the signatature of Warith
www.geocities.com/newtown_bottles/newtown.html


----------

